# La poussière m'assomme



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je me demande si on peut utiliser  "assommer" dans le contexte suivant : " Dans l'usine, la poussière m'assomme".

Je vous remercie infiniment et vous souhaite une bonne  journée.


----------



## iuytr

Ça sonne un peu bizarre. Si tu veux utiliser assommer dans le sens ennuyer, accabler, on comprend mais assommer conviendrait pour le bruit, pour la chaleur. Pour la poussière, je ne sais pas l'expliquer, ça ne me parait la façon naturelle de le dire. 
"Toute cette poussière tout le temps, ça m'assomme" serait OK.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Assommer_ ne convient guère en effet dans ce contexte. Quel est l'effet exact de la poussière que vous voulez décrire ?


----------



## prinver

Bonjour Maître Capello,

La poussière me fait tousser, donc m'incommode
Je cherchais un verbe plus familier, qui appartient au registre populaire...
J'avais pensé à : " me fatigue...." mais réflexion faite,   la poussière ne fatigue pas à proprement parler.

Merci d'avance pour d'éventuelles suggestions et bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelques solutions : _La poussière me gêne, me dérange, m'étouffe, m'oppresse,_ voire _m'opprime_…


----------



## Bezoard

_La poussière m'opprime ?_ Mes professeurs de français auraient bondi !


----------



## Maître Capello

Et pourquoi donc auraient-ils bondi ?  On peut pourtant bien souffrir d'une quantité de poussière trop importante dans l'air, non ?


----------



## Bezoard

Parce que selon eux, suivant en cela les définitions usuelles de l'Académie même dans sa dernière édition, _opprimer_ ne se dit pas généralement des choses physiques.


> XIVe siècle. Emprunté du latin _opprimere_, «  presser, comprimer  », lui-même composé à l'aide de _ob_, «  contre, devant  », et _premere_, «  presser  ».    Faire peser sur un ensemble d'individus une autorité tyrannique, faire subir les rigueurs d'une domination brutale. _Opprimer les vaincus. Opprimer l'innocence. _Absolt. _Tout pouvoir absolu est porté à opprimer. _Au participe passé, adjt. _Un peuple opprimé. _Subst. _Prendre la défense des opprimés. _Au singulier, avec un sens collectif. _Le cri de l'opprimé. •_ Fig. _Opprimer les consciences, les esprits_.


Même son de cloche chez Hanse : « _oppresser_ se dit en parlant de la poitrine, de la respiration ; _opprimer_, de ce qu'on soumet à une autorité injuste ou violente. »


----------



## k@t

Alors c'est qu'Hanse (ou que Hanse ?) et l'Académie n'acceptent pas le sens littéraire donné en premier par le Tlfi. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, ce terme ne relève pas du registre populaire, cf. :


prinver said:


> qui appartient au registre populaire...



On pourrait dire par exemple _la poussière me fait  péter les plombs_, mais ça, c’est plus une réaction psychologique, qu’une réaction physiologique.
Alors, peut-être _la poussière me bousille / bousille ma santé_. Mais j’ai l’impression que le terme n’est pas hyper moderne.
Ou encore, _la poussière me rend patraque,_ mais là aussi, ça sonne un peu vieillot (me semble-t-il).


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Alors c'est qu'Hanse (ou que Hanse ?) et l'Académie n'acceptent pas le sens littéraire donné en premier par le Tlfi..


Même s'ils l'acceptaient, ce sens vieux ou littéraire ne conviendrait pas : "_Accabler quelqu'un sous un corps pesant ou par une forte pression"_. Pas vraiment la spécialité de la poussière !


----------



## k@t

> *2.* _P. anal.,_ _littér._ Faire peser un grand poids sur quelque chose, quelqu'un.
> OPPRIMER : Définition de OPPRIMER


Ça ne me parait pas impossible, mais 1) ce sens n'appartient pas au registre populaire, 2) il renverrait plus à une réaction psychologique/morale, que physique/physiologique. Or il me semble que c'est plutôt cette dernière que _prinver _cherche à exprimer.


----------



## prinver

Et ne pourrait-on pas dire : " La poussière me joue des  tours..." ?


----------



## JClaudeK

prinver said:


> La poussière me fait tousser, donc m'incommode
> Je cherchais un verbe plus familier, qui appartient au registre populaire...


Peut-être: "la poussière m'empoisonne la vie/ me pourrit la vie."


----------



## k@t

prinver said:


> Et ne pourrait-on pas dire : " La poussière me joue des  tours..." ?


Hmmm, non je pense que ça ne convient vraiment pas ici.
Ce qui joue des tours, c’est soit un humain/animé, soit quelque chose qui est en lui / fait partie de lui : cerveau, esprit, corps, jambe, etc. ;  un sens : ouïe, vue ; une attitude, un comportement.

Que veux-tu dire exactement ?
la poussière produit des effets négatifs sur mon corps,
elle produit des effets négatifs sur mon moral,
tu veux le dire sur un mode « dramatique » / neutre / objectif, ou plutôt léger, humoristique, distancié ?

En attendant que tu nous précises tes souhaits, j'aime bien les propositions faites par JClaudeK.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

La poussière *me crève *: cela semble convenir au sens figuré, et relève du registre familier.


----------



## prinver

A k@t,

En disant cela, je voulais surtout - mais pas exclusivement-  insister sur les effets sur mon moral..  C'est pourquoi je trouve les propositions de 
JClaudeK. intéressantes.
Pour les Africains francophones, il n'y aurait pas de problèmes, ils utiliseraient le verbe fourre-tout "fatiguer" ( la poussière me fatigue..)


----------



## k@t

OK, merci prinver pour la précision.
Je trouve _indisposer / irriter_ pas mal parce qu’ils peuvent aussi bien signifier la gêne physique que psychique – ce qui était d’ailleurs également le cas d’_incommoder_, le problème c’est qu’aucun de ces termes ne relève des registres familier, populaire, argotique.
_enquiquiner_ est populaire, et pourrait éventuellement convenir (pour évoquer la gêne psychique, uniquement), mais je trouve que ça sonne un peu ringard (bon c'est sans doute très personnel comme impression).


prinver said:


> je trouve les propositions de
> JClaudeK. intéressantes.


Je suis bien d’accord (mais elles rendent plus compte d’une gêne/d'une souffrance morale que physique).


----------



## Maître Capello

Plus familièrement, dans un sens purement psychique, on pourrait éventuellement dire :

_La poussière me tombe sur le moral._


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> La poussière me tombe sur le moral.


D'après les résultats que j'ai trouvés, "tomber sur le moral" semble être utilisé surtout en Suisse.

_Par ici_, "taper sur le moral" est plus courant.




k@t said:


> Je suis bien d’accord (mais elles rendent plus compte d’une gêne/d'une souffrance morale que physique).


"taper/ tomber sur le moral" aussi, mais si j'ai bien compris, c'est justement ce que cherche _prinver_.
(Il me corrigera si je me trompe.)


----------



## Bezoard

De toute façon,  pour le registre populaire que cherchait "prinver", je tournerais la chose dans l'autre sens  :
_J'en ai assez/marre/ras le bol/ma claque de cette poussière dans l'usine. _


----------



## k@t

@Bezoard
J’avais pensé à ce genre de formules, mais toutes font état d’un énervement, du fait d’être excédé. Si c’est ce que souhaite dire _prinver_, c’est parfait et les possibilités sont alors assez nombreuses, même en conservant la syntaxe de départ : _la poussière me rend dingue / me gave / me saoule / me fait péter les plombs / me sort par les trous de nez / me tape sur le système / m’horripile / etc._
Cependant, la poussière peut avoir un effet sur le moral qui n’est pas forcément de l’ordre de l’énervement (déprime, lassitude, etc.).



JClaudeK said:


> c'est justement ce que cherche _prinver_.


Oui, je précisais par rapport à ça :


prinver said:


> En disant cela, je voulais surtout -* mais pas exclusivement*- insister sur les effets sur mon moral.


(La mise en gras est de moi.)
Et par opposition aux termes du type_ incommoder, irriter, indisposer_ qui signifient la gêne aussi bien physique que psychique.


----------



## Chimel

prinver said:


> En disant cela, je voulais surtout - mais pas exclusivement-  insister sur les effets sur mon moral.


Dans ce cas, je dirais: la poussière me déprime.


----------

